# Introducing Ruby!



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, my first post but have been reading so much good information on here the (excruciatingly long) month leading up to welcoming Ruby into our home! Although I was very glad to have the time to learn as much as possible about V's.

We live in Winnipeg and she traveled from Toronto. She did such a good job. Her crate was clean and she was all wiggles and licks when we picked her up. She's taken to her crate amazingly and whines minimally before falling asleep in there. 

Her official name is VizslaVilla's Rock N' Roll Ruby. Yes, I am a Johnny Cash fan. ;D She is my 40th birthday gift from my husband. She is not my first dog, but my first V and I am super excited! I already love her to death and couldn't imagine life without her already even with the sleep deprivation!

Her parents are Ch. Vizslavilla's Lucy Fdj, Navhda II., bred with Ch.Egerton's Heart of the Band FD (Drum).

She has a small reducible umbilical hernia that we are watching and the breeder will pay to have it fixed when she is spayed but hopefully it'll go away on its own. Her breeder was just wonderful to deal with and did an amazing job with Ruby's first 8 weeks.

Say hello to Miss Ruby!

Doing what she does best, kill her goose!

Hmm...do you think she likes her crate? THANK GOODNESS!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Drumgirl and Ruby. You will as Iguess you have found out anything and everything you will need to know about our amazing little red friends. I don't have Dharma at home yet, but will in July. Take the time you have and enjoy it! As everyone will tell you pictures are not an option- they are a must!


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you! Yes, I am trying to get in pictures as much as possible. I am fortunate in that I work from home so I get SO much time with her. It's not always easy to take a picture of her when she's in one of her V crazy moods! Not to mention she sees the camera and wants to come straight for it to check it out! LOL

Enjoy your uninterrupted sleep and 'spare' time before Dharma arrives!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum DrumGirl,,my Ruby will be 2 yo in a few weeks and I'm getting her spayed then. When were you thinking of getting your Ruby fixed? Please don't get pressured into having her done to early.


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi and thanks Harrigab. No, won't be getting her spayed early. It's in the breeder contract that she must go through at least one heat season first and I don't mind waiting even after that.

That will be a new experience for me (always had male dogs)!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

If you can make 2 or 3 cycles

it matters

and Your Breeder is spot on for demanding it 

Vets :

Barb wire Panities and stun guns help as we push are girls to Greatness ;D


----------



## MisterRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful little V = those eyes!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, DrumGirl!!

Ruby is really lovely! And she will bring you so much joy!! Yes, keep the photos coming. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Rudy said:


> If you can make 2 or 3 cycles
> 
> it matters
> 
> ...


I'm not averse to that at all. It's going to be fun trying to protect her though! Thankfully there are no male dogs in the immediate vicinity of our back yard. Although I know that's not always a deterrent. It'll be interesting for sure!


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

MisterRed said:


> Beautiful little V = those eyes!


Yeah, tell me about it. They were the first thing I noticed when she stepped out of her travel crate. She knows how to use them, too!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Willow testing the waters


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome Drumgirl and Ruby!

She is a cutie pie!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah!!! Another Ruby on the forum ;D Welcome!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I got Dharma the same kind of duck. Glad to know that it has been tested on Ruby!


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> Hi DrumGirl,
> 
> My pup has the same sire and from Ontario as well. I'm out in BC. He is almost 8 months now and is a complete firecracker field dog. Hope you like to hike and hunt!
> 
> Enjoy. If she's anything like my boy she'll be the love of your life.


Aww, half siblings! We love to hike and will do that constantly with her especially out at the cottage. I'm itching for her to be 'safe' enough with her immunity to take out everywhere we go! Can't wait!

I can't believe how smart she is and how quickly she's learning. She's definitely living up to the 'Velcro Vizsla' name, too!


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

MCD said:



> I got Dharma the same kind of duck. Glad to know that it has been tested on Ruby!


She LOVES that goose! It's her favorite...and she's got a different goose and a duck and she much prefers the goose in the picture by far! Hasn't torn it apart yet, either and she's at it constantly. I'm under no illusions that won't change though.


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Much appreciate the warm welcome and this great forum full of so much information and knowledge. Ruby is my first V but I have this sneaking suspicion she won't be my last!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma's dad is Drum too! Her mom is Bonneterres Scarlett O'Hara. I hope I spelled Scarlett's full name correctly without looking at it. She comes from Dream Vizslas. Is ruby quite rusty coloured and dark? Any time I have seen pictures of Drum he is quite a different colour than any of the other dogs. The breeder says the puppies are quite dark. I won't see my puppy until next weekend and then it is the first time since she was born.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

very interesting getting into pedigrees- Does Norma have a brother named Rhett Butler? If so he is the sire of the other litter's puppies from the same breeder that were born on May 24, 2013.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I went to check out Norma and Irene was talking about Butler. I think he was only 3 months old though when she posted that.


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

MCD said:


> Dharma's dad is Drum too! Her mom is Bonneterres Scarlett O'Hara. I hope I spelled Scarlett's full name correctly without looking at it. She comes from Dream Vizslas. Is ruby quite rusty coloured and dark? Any time I have seen pictures of Drum he is quite a different colour than any of the other dogs. The breeder says the puppies are quite dark. I won't see my puppy until next weekend and then it is the first time since she was born.


Yes, Drum is a darker-colored Vizsla. A huge attraction for me as I thought he was just so handsome! Ruby is definitely darker than most I've seen. I LOVE her color.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Cheri (the Breeder) finally sent pictures of "the bad little weeds". They are so precious. It does look like some of the puppies at 2 weeks old do have his colouring. Only thing is how do I attach pictures from my E mail into the Forum. Also one set of pictures is too big to send to anyone else as an attachment. Otherwise I would post them.


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Ruby is now 11 weeks! She's growing like a weed, too. We just love her to bits! She's doing great on house training--can make it through the night and then I get up around 5:30-6am and take her out of her crate to go outside and then she gets to come sleep with us until 7am. Which she LOVES. 

Had her first trip to the cottage last weekend! Did well in the car and loved it out there! We are itching for her to be safe to go everywhere though!

Enjoy! The last picture is her TRUE personality! LOL


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

These are fantastic pictures of Ruby! She looks like a well behave lil lady, of course when she is not being naughty. 

The cottage sounds like an awesome place to retreat too. If its out in the woods or on a lake I can only imagine the time lil Ms. Ruby had. 

Our Miles is 15 weeks now and I can definitely agree on how fast they grow, it seems like just yesterday I was holding in one arm. Now he is a 23lb ball of chaos! Keep up the good work and great pics!

Jrod


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you!!Yes, our cottage is on a golf course and our lot backs on to a large forest area with a pond on the other side which is on the 3rd hole of the course. We are also nearby to tons of hiking and many different beaches! It's SOOOOOOOOOOO hard waiting for all her shots to be done, but I'm a paranoid mommy anyway. She gets to go there again this weekend, she'll soon learn where we are headed each weekend!


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, she HATES getting her picture taken! I have to sneak them or wait until she is tired or just woke up! :


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Thought I'd post an update and few new pictures of Miss Ruby. She is growing like a weed and is such a smart girl! I'd say 99% housebroken (hates the rain!) and she is fully crate-trained. She even goes in it on her own now when she is ready for a nap.

She is doing well with the rest of her training but we are being careful to let her be a puppy. She got to run off-leash at the beach last weekend and just loved it. Each morning and evening she got to do this. Along with a hike through the woods. I have a feeling the cottage is going to be her favorite spot.

She's also a dream in the car. She just sits and chews on a bully stick and is just fine on both short and long trips. We plan to take our holidays in South Dakota in September so we can bring her along with us on a road trip. Can't wait!

Enjoy!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

glad to hear Ruby is doing well, just don't think you've "cracked it" and let complacency creep in


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

harrigab said:


> glad to hear Ruby is doing well, just don't think you've "cracked it" and let complacency creep in


Oh heck no! LOL! Believe me, I've had my moments of wondering if I was insane to get her! But one look in those eyes and I'd never go back.


----------

